# Pinch Protection, Window Gremlins...



## passat06boi (Feb 1, 2006)

Is there anyway to disable pinch protection VIA VAG-COM?
IF SO...will that disable the 1/8th inh roll down upon unlocking and the furhter 1/8th when you open the door?
HELP... 
The window gremlin on passenger side is getting testier by the day...


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Pinch Protection, Window Gremlins... (passat06boi)*

It may be possible.. If you search the Ross-tech wiki using "pinch" http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...go=Go quite a few references come up about disabling pinch protection as part of the door electronics. Unfortunately for the Eos section ,there is no information on the door electronics block.
But, for the MkV Golf/Jetta it does show the coding here http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...river
So, I would bet that VAG-COm can do it, but there is the possibility of a slight code change between the frames.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Pinch Protection, Window Gremlins... (passat06boi)*

I think it might be undesirable to disable the roll-down feature, simply because of the increase in friction, wear, etc. that would result as the door is opened and closed with the top up.
Also - if the staff at your dealership are trying to get this problem solved for you under the new car warranty, and you disable pinch protection, that might cause them a lot of grief and confusion. So, if you do choose to disable it, be sure to tell the tech who looks after your car that you have turned it off - otherwise, he or she may attempt to troubleshoot the 'problem'. This would be frustrating.
Michael


----------



## passat06boi (Feb 1, 2006)

You misunderstood me...
I don't want to disable the roll-down when you unlock and open the doors...that's a necessity...
Just want to disable the Pinch Protection feature... 
I'm worried that if i turn off the protection, that it would also disable that rolldown feature.. :-(


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (passat06boi)*

Hi Jonathan:
Ah, OK, thank you for your clarification of that, I did misunderstand you, sorry.
It appears that it is possible to disable pinch protection on other VW platforms - this from looking at the Ross-Tech Wiki that Richard mentioned in his post above. I don't think that pinch protection and the roll-down feature are related to each other in any way - in other words, I kind of suspect that if you turned off pinch protection, the roll-down feature would still work. But, this is strictly a guess.
I also noticed on the Ross-Tech Wiki that a different description of 'how to adapt the pinch-protection system' is given. The comments there recommend that you manually roll down the window, holding the button fully down all the time, and continue to hold the button down for another 2 seconds after the window reaches the end of its travel. Then, repeat the process whilst closing the window, again holding the button in the fully up position all the time, and continuing to hold it for 2 seconds after the window has reached the limit of upward movement.
Perhaps give this a try and let us know if it re-calibrates the pinch protection feature on your Eos.
Michael


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Was just browsing a Mercedes forum and happened accross a posting where an individual was having problems with his CLK. "several hours after parking, the windows and sunroof would be wide open".
Unfortunately there was no post indicating a solution to the problem, just thought it might make you feel better knowing that those fancy expensive cars aren't without their gremlins.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Jonathan:
I spoke with some senior VW technicians in Berlin today (who just happened to be working on an Eos), and they tried disabling pinch protection. The result was that pinch protection can be disabled, and the drop-down feature of the window still works when you touch the door handle. But, they strongly urged that you not disable the pinch protection, that you get the problem with the window fixed instead.
I tried explaining that North America is not like Germany, and that the vehicle was quite new in North America, but they didn't quite understand this concept.







Anyway, hopefully we will get the window problems all figured out in the not too distant future, and once we do, everyone will know how to fix this window issue quickly on the first shop visit... sort of like how things evolved with Phaeton battery problems.
Michael


----------



## davidpg (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

We have an Eos customer who had the magic rool-down-by-itself-after-parking-for-a-while problem.
It took two trips to see us for adjustment but the problem has been solved. Careful alignment of the window was all it took...we noticed that the window close to the b-pillar was slightly out even after the first attempt.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (davidpg)*

Hi David:
Thanks a lot for sharing that information.
It seems that the various bits of information posted here on this discussion are starting to point towards old-fashioned alignment of the window (x-y axis) - in other words, not some kind of strange or exotic problem, not pinch protection, and not roof related. At least, that's how it looks to me at this stage of the game.
Michael


----------

